# Navarre Beach Bridge



## specklover (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone have advice or reports about fishing around the bridge going to Navarre beach? I normally drive on down to Opal Beach Soundside and wade out to the grassbeds, but afraid the water will be a bit to cool this time of year. Would appreciate any advice for spots to fish in Navarre.


----------

